# D.Min. programs



## Marrow Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Which seminaries out there offer good D.Min. programs? I am familiar with what Erskine offers, as well as few others. The only one I've seen so far that really stands out for me is RPTS's new program (does anyone know anything specific about it, other than what is at their website?). Southern Baptist has a decent looking program, but I can't find out much about their Applied Theology concentration (it's relatively new).

One more question about degrees: is anyone familiar enough with the doctoral programs at Whitefield Seminary to be able to make a recommendation there? I have an M.Div. and (DV) by this time next year should have an M.Th. How difficult is WTS' D.Min. and/or Ph.D. programs? And how many hours are these programs? My one big drawback is I do not wish to leave the pastorate in order to pursue a degree like the Ph.D. Also, I do not have the modern languages background, and at 42 I am just too old and stubborn to learn French and German.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2008)

The free seminary that i'm involved with offers a distance D.Min...
THE NORTH AMERICAN REFORMED SEMINARY
If you're interested in something like that.


----------



## PastorSBC (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a DMin from The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary in Louisville, KY. I would highly recommend it. I thoroughly enjoyed the entire process and can say that I was challenged in a way in which I had never been before in my education.

Some of the things I liked about their program was that all of your classes was centered in your area of study. For example, my concentration was in Expository Preaching. So all of my seminars were about Expository Preaching. That was extremely helpful and allowed you to really dig into your area of study. 

Also, I liked that they put you in cohorts of 5 to 10 people and you go through the entire program together. I was able to build life long friendships with 4 other pastors who were going after the same degree. in my opinion that was worth its weight in gold.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 1, 2008)

At the doctoral level, Whitefield is entirely distance, boasts some fairly prominent alums of both Reformed and Baptist convictions (R.C. Sproul, Sr. and Jr., Ken Gentry, George Grant, reformed Baptist Richard Barcellos of the Midwest Center for Theological Studies, and even our own Matthew McMahon, owner of PB). The work load is credible enough: 9 classes + dissertation. The reading level is fairly stiff (typical doctoral class includes 7-9 books plus research) and LOTS of writing (Matthew McMahon's writing assingment on the first three of seven books in the first class of nine = about 250 pages!!!). It is *VERY* inexpensive and credible in the circles I travel in. However, it is not, nor does it ever intend to be "accredited" by a secular accrediting agency (either regional or even the ATS). 

So, if you like to read a combination of 70 or so classics and great contemporary selections from names such as d’Aubingne, Schaff, McGrath, Cunningham, Parker, Calvin, Battles, Wallace, Parker, Boston, Witsius, Robertson, Lillbeck, Barker, Gillespie, Hodge, Warfield, Reid, Owen, White, Buchanan, Waters, Otis, Waldron, Clark, Hill, Gonzalez, Henry, etc. and are willing to write more than you ever thought possible, go for it.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 2, 2008)

There's also an accredited D.Min. program at Reformation International Theological Seminary..

I'm in the Th.D. program and have been very satisfied with it. 

[full disclosure: I am on the Canadian board of RCM and also an instructor at RITS]


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 2, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> There's also an accredited D.Min. program at Reformation International Theological Seminary..
> 
> I'm in the Th.D. program and have been very satisfied with it.
> 
> [full disclosure: I am on the Canadian board of RCM and also an instructor at RITS]



GB, that's good to know. I had looked at RITS a while ago (not for D.Min., but for Th.D.). It's good to hear someone else give the thumbs up.

If I remember correctly, this is purely a research degree (as in the European models), correct?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 2, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> GB, that's good to know. I had looked at RITS a while ago (not for D.Min., but for Th.D.). It's good to hear someone else give the thumbs up.
> 
> If I remember correctly, this is purely a research degree (as in the European models), correct?



Yes, that's right. That's one of the things that attracted me to it as well. I don't have to travel much and don't have to spend time away from my family and congregation. I did meet with my mentor in the Netherlands a couple of years back (and did some research while I was there), but apart from that, it's all been done from home.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 2, 2008)

That may be the way I eventually have to go. I can't afford the time away from my congregation either, and I live in a city (Louisville) with two good-sized seminary libraries, plus electronic access through another school. That might be the way for me to go.


----------

